# Tic Toc



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2017)

I got this thing for clocks, they fascinate me. Not the electronic crap that you can buy at wally world. But real mechanical clocks. One thing on my bucket list is to build a grandfather clock with a really good clockwork in it. But they can be super expensive and well worth it, but the cost is what has kept me from doing it because I do not want to compromise on the mechanism.
So when I saw this clock at an auction I had to bid on it. It's a Howard Miller and made in Michigan. It is an older clock but not antique. It has a keininger clockwork in it which Howard Miller is an affiliate or owner of. I can not find anything about the clock as far as what it cost new because it has been retired. New mechanical clocks like this from the same manufacturer sell for netween $500 and $1,000 dollars or more. I searched by model number and found out that the 4 digit model number that is on it pre dates their 6 digit system which was started in the early 70's. It is an 8 day 3 winders clock. It keeps perfect time and sounds beautiful when it chimes! I won the auction at $100.00 I didn't really have the money at the time but I am glad I purchased it. I love this thing, every time it chimes I smile. It is a wall clock. I think I did well on it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Jim Beam (Mar 24, 2017)

Very nice! Is that oak?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 24, 2017)

Sounds like you are feeling better.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice score and work Greg! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2017)

Jim Beam said:


> Very nice! Is that oak?


It is oak, I think they call it peppered oak.



CWS said:


> Sounds like you are feeling better.


I am feeling better, still sore but better everyday, still wearing my girdle, lol. I viewed the clock before my surgery, bid on it on line, and had a friend drive me to pick it up yesterday. I'm not driving yet, maybe next week.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2017)

Tony said:


> Nice score and work Greg! Tony


Work?


----------



## Tony (Mar 24, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> Work?



I thought you rebuilt some of it, but in reading again, I was wrong. Sorry man! Nice clock still!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2017)

Tony said:


> I thought you rebuilt some of it, but in reading again, I was wrong. Sorry man! Nice clock still!


Funny! I do love it. I'm so tickled that I won the bid and that it works perfectly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 24, 2017)

Cool clock!!

Was going to post this here anyhow, and hearing of your love of clocks, this looks like a good place to play it...

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 24, 2017)

I think its a great score for that price. Good find Greg!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 24, 2017)

Nice score Greg.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2017)

Thanks guys! This thing just sounds beautiful when it chimes. A nice soft tone, not an obnoxious ring like some do. Goes of every 1/4 hour and counts the hours on the hour. Still keeping perfect time.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 27, 2017)

Very cool find!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 8, 2017)

Thought I would add this. I don't know if this video will really capture how beautiful this thing sounds, very nice soft tone actually, not like a gong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 8, 2017)

Thats sounds great...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 8, 2017)

Sweet sound! I think Howard Miller stole that tune from Cheap Trick though..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

